# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  ميتسوبيشى sport car X

## zizoYAzizo

::sorry::  



 ::sorry::  



 ::sorry::  



 ::sorry::  



 ::sorry::  

وحطيت هنا شويه خلفيات حلوه للسيارة يارب تعجبكم ان شاء الله

معرض الصور قسم السيارات

الخلفيات لل mitsubishi X 

الصورة الاولى

الصورة الثانيـة

الصورة الثالثة

الصورة الرابعة

 :Bye:  يارب الموضوع يعجبكم  :Bye:

----------


## ضابط شرطة

يا قاسي يا زيزو :y:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> يا قاسي يا زيزو


ههههههههههههههه ربنا يخليك يا محمود شكرا على التواجد

----------


## أم أحمد

العربية دي شيك يا زيزو

----------


## saladino

*ووحشة اوى اوى
يابنى حرام عليك
شفطت السوق كلة 
الرحمة بكام بقئ*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> العربية دي شيك يا زيزو


ربنا يكرمك يام احمد ان شاءا لله يكون معاكى الاحسن منها كمان شكرا على التواجد الجميل 
 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *ووحشة اوى اوى
> يابنى حرام عليك
> شفطت السوق كلة 
> الرحمة بكام بقئ*


ههههههههههههههههههههه ياعم متسالش على السعر اعمل زى اتفرج وبس  :Smart:  
والله مش عندى ليها معلومات خالص ياصلادينو اول متتوافر المعلومات هتلاقى تقرير كامل عنها نازلك مخصوص 
شكرا ياجميل على التواجد :Love:

----------

